# Turn off light at night



## le9569 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello,
I do read some articles regarding about let the light on at night. Some others say turn it off completely. I am confused about this.

What's your pick? and may your share your ideas why? Thanks.

le9569


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

I believe it is best to turn the tank lights off at night. After all, in nature, the sun does go down, and the fish need to rest. Also, too much light may lead to an algae problem.


----------



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

I too leave my lights off at night.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

I'd say people say that because in the natural world, the reefs are never completely dark at night. That's why they sell Lunar lights. They are somewhat beneficial too, as they stimulate the fish's natural nocturnal behavior. But I guess it could stress the fish out at first if you suddenly add them.

But I would always turn off the main lights at night. The only light that should be on at night are lunar lights.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

My actinics are the last to go off and they go off around 11:00pm


----------



## le9569 (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you all.

I guess; using lunar light (or moon light) 24/7 would be best.

Thanks.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

My times:

Actinics 11:00am-11:00pm
Daylights 1:30pm-8:30pm
MH 2:30pm-6:30pm
Luner Lights 2:00am-4:00am


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

usmc why do you start your actanics so late in the day? i turn my lights on at the crack of dawn


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm not home until 4:30pm. No one is here till then, so whay have the lights come on that early. When people are here (weekends) the lights come on earlier.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I agree about letting the lights come on later. Why have them on and pay for electricity I can't enjoy? Since I work from 7:00am until about 8:00-11:00PM 7 days a week, I prefer to have my lights come on around 3:00pm so that they are in full swing when I get home. That way they are on for about 3 hours before I'm ready for bed. After working 12-15 hours I sure would hate to come home and never see my tank. I also feel that the low levels of natural light filtering in through the windows is a good "warmup" so as not to shock the tank when I have the lighting "instantly" come on.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

All good advice here... and to add to it, some animals, especially inverts, will need periods of darkness for their bodies to function normally. Light cycles can also help to promote spawning.
Nocturnal animals will not come out, tend not to eat, and can get deathly ill if they never have darkness. The purpose of lunar lights is to simulate moonlight, which is a more natural form of nighttime lighting for the things I listed above.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

I just realized that I am answering in a saltwater forum, and I only keep freshwater fish  . I have a 'marine glo' light for the tank of my African Elephant Nose (freshwater fish), because it simulates moonlight and he is a shy/nocturnal fish, or prefers it dark.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Tracy wlecome to SW. Now get out quick. Stay to long and you'll want to set up a marine tank. LOL. So what type do you want?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

As a beginner I would recommend a FOWLR.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

caferacermike said:


> Tracy wlecome to SW. Now get out quick. Stay to long and you'll want to set up a marine tank. LOL. So what type do you want?


lol, I already want one, but it seems so complicated. I worked in an office with a 180 gallon saltwater tank. I loved the fish! The marine fish are so beautiful, you just can't beat the colours. But I haved much research to do before I even try. I knew there would be an issue with specific gravity etc. but hadn't realized that the live rock is necessary for the filtration. I would probably start with a nano tank (having read some of the posts); something small. I'm not crazy about corals or the other 'animals' that look like plants, I just like the fish.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

That's what they all say. Trust me when the acro bug hits you'll be way more interested in corals. The colors are amazing. The corals take on a personality. Fish are just fish. Also you don't have to have live rock, it only helps make things easier. 


I'm going to state one thing again. This is my personal mantra.

Salt water tanks are no more difficult than freshwater. I just feel that most people do not put enough effort into their freshwater tanks because the fish are cheap, commonly available, and a little hardier and tolerant. For true inspiration think of trying to keep a "natural" freshwater tank full of plants and native woods and substrates. My freshwater tank is also very time consuming with 4 Eheim canisters, a sump, wet/dry, large lighting system, timers, 150lbs of driftwood, Tunze stream makers, 50% water changes bi weekly, etc..etc..


----------

